# Bloating whole tummy feel like it's on fire



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone ever had one day of servere bloating and your whole tummy feels like it's totally on fire and nausea and then the next day wake up and tummy all flat again with just nausea and cramping. It's weird. Wonder if it's just not a bunch of inflammation. Something going on just don't know what!


----------



## Lisa Meredith (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi, 
Just saw your post and thought I might be able to help. I've suffered with IBS and have been drinking Aloe Vera gel, which has really helped me. If you want to chat, I can explain more. [email protected]
Lisa


----------

